
Great Developers Don't Need to Be “Passionate” - kiyanwang
http://blog.qualified.io/great-developers-dont-need-to-be-passionate/
======
selectnull
> There's a common expectation when looking for great developers that they
> need to be "passionate" about coding, which is often equated to coding long
> hours.

I have always considered myself passionate about programming, CS, the tools I
use... and early on realized I don't like working long hours. I don't mind
crunch modes but I require breaks after them.

Lately, I've been experimenting with 4 hours workdays. And in those 4 hours I
am passionate about my craft. After that, I rest (and do other tasks).

And I'm okay with that. If someone is reading this and has issues about their
own working hours and feel they may be seen as "slackers" because of the
prevalent industry expectations, my advice is you do some soul searching and
find what's best for you.

------
forgottenacc56
Please justify your assertion that there is a general belief that passionate
means long hours. It's not true.

If your point is that great developers don't have to work long hours then that
is what the title should be.

